# John Deere 990 tires/hood



## Rustyrat (Jun 24, 2010)

I have recently purchased a 2001 JD 990. It has nearly new ag tires, 7 x 16 (F)/12.4 x 28 (R). I am concerned about the damage it might do to my lawn. I am wondering if R4 tires would be a little gentler. I am looking to trade for a set of R4 size 8 x 16/14.9 x 24. Will swap rims and all. The hood also has a dent (something must have fallen from the bucket). Anyone have a parts tractor with a hood?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! I happen to have hood damage to my 990 as well! The Ag tires will tear your lawn up, especially if you have it in 4 wheel drive and even more so if you turn sharply. Straight lines in 2 WD will help, but will still dig in. You have any pictures of your tractor for us?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Rustyrat said:


> I have recently purchased a 2001 JD 990. It has nearly new ag tires, 7 x 16 (F)/12.4 x 28 (R). I am concerned about the damage it might do to my lawn. I am wondering if R4 tires would be a little gentler. I am looking to trade for a set of R4 size 8 x 16/14.9 x 24. Will swap rims and all. The hood also has a dent (something must have fallen from the bucket). Anyone have a parts tractor with a hood?


Have you priced a new hood? I know the plastis end is 130 bucks! I made one from 12 guage galvenized steel!


----------



## Rustyrat (Jun 24, 2010)

I haven't picked it up yet. It is almost 3 hours away. I hope to "retrieve it" later this week. The damage is at the front of the hood, where it meets the plastic (and the plastic).
Will the R4's make a big difference on the lawn?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Rustyrat said:


> I haven't picked it up yet. It is almost 3 hours away. I hope to "retrieve it" later this week. The damage is at the front of the hood, where it meets the plastic (and the plastic).
> Will the R4's make a big difference on the lawn?


I have no experience with the R4s , but I know that they would be much less likely to tear up the lawn than the ag tires. I go across my lawn all the time with my ags, and make turns and while it does tear up the lawn a bit, you can pust the grass back down with your hoof, and water it a bit in that area, and it hides pretty easily. The key here I guess, is how much traffic will your lawn see with this machine. You might look at turf tires, as they actually can be ballasted more than the other tire profiles so that while you loose that gritty traction of the lugs, you gain more weight. I would wait until you get the tractor, then determine how often you'll be going across your lawn and see the damage that occures and how easily or difficult it is to mask. Could actually not be an issue for you in light of the cost and traction you would loose. Hope that helps! We would love to see photos of your 990 when it arrives. You'll have a blast with it. Any impliments with it other than the 430 loader?


----------



## Rustyrat (Jun 24, 2010)

I am getting a JD 506 bush hog that looks like heck because it has been left outside. I am told it has only been used a few times. The outside has a lot of rust. Anything special to check out before I fire it up? I will post pictures just as soon as it is sitting in my yard! I am getting very anxious. I played with the backhoe when I looked at it. Boy, it sure is bigger than the 6 1/2' hoes I have been looking at.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

We are picking up a brush hog this Tuesday. It's a 6 footer. Should be interesting.


----------



## roadking33 (Oct 9, 2010)

I just bought a 2003 990 and it has turf tires and I am looking for AG tires to replace?


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

I have th R4s on my 790, they are a compromise between AGs & turfs. Won't tear up a yard like AGs, don't have the traction of AGs, but better than turfs. R4's work well for my situation, haven't been through a winter with them yet, but I have a set of chains I can make fit (if I need them). ~~ grnspot110


----------



## Waldershrek (Nov 23, 2009)

If you don't need ag tires swap them for turf tires.


----------



## roadking33 (Oct 9, 2010)

I need ag tires for a 2003 990? My turf tires have no traction for what I use the tractor for.


----------



## Waldershrek (Nov 23, 2009)

There....you two get together and swap tires. Problem solved!


----------



## roadking33 (Oct 9, 2010)

I am game for a swap if they are theright size AG tires? I need 17.5L-24 8PR R4 TI. Any help let me know.


----------



## tindal (Aug 25, 2013)

*tires*



roadking33 said:


> I just bought a 2003 990 and it has turf tires and I am looking for AG tires to replace?


Have you found the tires yet ? I have an almost new set of Ag tires for the 990 that I would Trade for turff tires.
Ken 843-450-8300
Myrtle beach S C


----------



## Peaks28 (Sep 30, 2014)

tindal, if you still have the ag tires I have turf tires to trade. Respond back on here and I can send you our contact information.


----------

